# Croc Question



## Alexahnder (Jul 8, 2003)

I went to the rocks today and was shocked to see the giant numbers of stuffed crocodiles. There was one fully grown croc manipulated so it looks like it was some sort of cowboy. This was for sale for $3000. Does anyone know anyone living in Australia who would buy this?? This was in a Tourist shop but isn't it illegal to take fauna products out of Australia.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2003)

probly for city folk or like tourists comming to live in australia but r from another country.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 8, 2003)

I don't think its Illegal to take it out just to bring it in


----------



## Brodie (Jul 8, 2003)

Heaps of people like that kinda stuff, at least they aren't taken from the wild, I dont think it is illegal to take this stuff out of the country not usre though.


----------



## NoOne (Jul 8, 2003)

I think it is illegal to export any native fauna products from australia as it is still a trade in animals. I'm sure you can't do it with birds.


----------



## CHEWY (Jul 9, 2003)

I believe that you may be able to take out stuffed crocs, as you would with Roo skins because these are farmed animals. I'm sure there would be something said about a stuff koala though. We do farm Emus, but they're just so difficult to fit into your bag.


----------



## pythonss (Jul 9, 2003)

hi guys..
the stuffed crocs can be taken out of the contry..they have been passed through quaritine..

the animals are farm breed stock and processed for this reason.. you can also get other products from these farms..belts, skins,handbags etc.

we have a croc farm down the road with its own leather workshop. and they sell a wide range of products including steaks..lol
cheers paul.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2003)

sp if you own a croc farm can you keep crocs in nsw?


----------



## cyber_crimes (Jul 9, 2003)

To own a croc you must have a exhibition licence such as a zoo,circuis,mobile display etc.If you run a permanent display such as a zoological park you may keep/breed them.But if you do mobile displays or those temporary exhibitions then you may only keep salties up to 1.2 metres or freshies up to 1 metre.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 9, 2003)

Oh Paul stop talking of Croc Steaks PLEASE, great tasting and you are making me hungry ! yum.


----------



## pythonss (Jul 10, 2003)

haha phil..

yeah i know the feeling. we dont indulge offen but when we do its most enjoyable.
cheers paul.


----------



## Slateman (Jul 10, 2003)

I wish to be able to buy croc stakes here in Sydney, Yum.


----------



## sarahbell (Jul 10, 2003)

not sure bout anywhere else but here you can get cros sreaks at wooliesor coles not sure which one but then again im sure we are the oddball capital of AUS :lol:


----------



## Nicole (Jul 10, 2003)

Our butcher gets croc in too, - you can get it in Sydney Slatey, just might have to shop around, or see if your local butcher will get it in for you specially


----------



## Brodie (Jul 10, 2003)

I have a croc farm about five mins away from my house, and its also available all around Darwin.


----------



## byjungle (Jul 10, 2003)

Anyone here owned a croc? We can keep them here in SA, on a specialist permit which isnt hard to get. Have heard they can be quite difficult to get feeding when they are small.There is a great one down in a local shop, i have seen it grow from 2 foot to about 5 or 6 foot in a year, they did have trouble with it when it was small, almost died. Is this common for crocs to not feed?

cheers
Mark


----------



## Morelia_man (Jul 11, 2003)

you can keep them up here in the NT with no worries. but as byjungle said they are very very hard to get feeding as younge as they only eat large insects. my friend had one and from what i seen him go through trying to keep it alive i wouldn't bother going and buying one for myself. 

cheers
charles


----------



## Brodie (Jul 11, 2003)

Yeah it's pretty stupid, unless you have experienced crocodile and alligator keepers as friends, like I do hehehe. Croc's aren't very appealing as pets to me, I think they are better off in the wild, still it would be nice to have one for a little while I spose  .


----------



## Stevethepom (Jul 11, 2003)

it allways facinates me how its quite ok for us to eat crocodiles, but when a crocodile eats one of us its considered wrong....hmmmmmmm, 

i want to see crocodiles wearing human shoes, i mean if somebody is stupid enough to swim in croc infested waters then the silly buggers deserve to be chomped

silly really :S

cheers
STP


----------



## NoOne (Jul 11, 2003)

I've always said if you get attacked by a croc then it's your fault.
But if a croc comes up and bites you while using the ATM then it's a different.


----------



## Nicole (Jul 12, 2003)

I agree with NoOne, if you swim where you shouldn't - that's your problem, but if you're sitting on the train, minding your own business...


----------



## Magpie (Jul 12, 2003)

Hmmm, to a certain extent. It's a bit like saying if you walk in the bush in Australia, you deserve to get bitten by a snake or if you go down the dog park you deserve to get attacked by a dog.


----------



## pythonss (Jul 12, 2003)

haha magpie...maybe not deserve but yes if walking in the bush and get bitten by a snake..you dont winge about deadly animals and start killing them do ya..
as far as the dogs in the park...hell if i saw you in the park i would bite you myself.and yes you do deserve it..lmao
cheers paul.


----------



## NoOne (Jul 12, 2003)

Oh yeah when i see a sign saying SALTWATER CROCODILES NO SWIMMING it makes me want to jump in. The warnings are there. I can't say i've seen a sign say NO WALKING, DEADLY SNAKES lol


----------



## Magpie (Jul 12, 2003)

No signs maybe but unless you are pretty dense, you know they are there. Sure, I'm not gonna go jumping in a croc infested river and anyone who does is bringing it on themself to an extent, but I think it's a bit rough to say anyone who does deserves to die. Especially when you have someone there saying "nah it's alright, we do this all the time." To me, that's like saying anyone who speeds in their car deserves to die. We've all seen the ads, we all know it's dangerous....


----------



## sarahbell (Jul 12, 2003)

the majorty of croc a ttacts are on tourists any way who are stupid enough to swim where it says no swimming


----------



## Stevethepom (Jul 12, 2003)

if somebody goes swimming in a river and they know its infested with crocs then hell yeah they deserve, its complete stupidness, jmo but hey, how many crocs have been killed/ sharks, snakes etc just because somebody was in their territory and got bitten, i dont even agree with people killing snakes in their back yards, sure they may have kids and its dangerous, but they chose to live in a house in a snakes habitat. but then again, many a spider has fallen prey to my vicious book throwings 

i cant tell you how many d*ckheads ive met who have bragged about driving over snakes then reversing spinning their wheels on the bugger just to make sure its dead,

*shrug*

cheers
STP


----------



## NoOne (Jul 13, 2003)

I don't think people deserve to die but it's their own fault if they get attacked.

Steve i know what thats like. It's rednecks. It's the only way they can feel big and tough around something that makes them S--t themselves.
Got alot of them around here too. It's an endless battle trying to teach them.


----------



## Brodie (Jul 13, 2003)

Yea I agree, they are very bloody stupid to do it, and they do deserve to get attacked, but no-one absolutely no-one deseves to die IMO


----------



## Magpie (Jul 13, 2003)

Hmm, so a spider has less right to life than a croc? Care to explain for me?


----------



## almaron (Jul 13, 2003)

Funny you guys should be talking of such things. I was just in the petshop the other day, and they had two little alligators. About 1.5 foot long or so. $99 each, but the guy said he'd take $150 for both. I was in there looking for something to stock my aquarium with, so I I kicked around the idea of buying these guys, and raising them for a spell, then letting them loose in the river. Then of course I thought better of it, but it got me thinking how much living in the city sucks. No wildlife. I'd like just once to walk out on my porch and see a wolverine rummaging around in my front yard. Or a herd of buffalo roaming down the street. Hell, I'd settle for a raccoon digging in the trash can. Ahh well. Trade offs suck.

Wow. Some of you guys are pretty harsh. Getting mauled by a croc is a hell of a way to go. Gotta' agree with Magpie on this one. I guess I won't get much sympathy if I die when I go sky-diving, or riding a dirt-bike, or surfing. It makes me wonder if you guys would be so quick to say "Oh what an idiot!" if someone you knew was killed by their 10ft carpet or olive? Because I could guarantee you there would be people out there reading the paper, shaking their heads, and saying something like, "Well you own a snake like that, you deserve what you get. What an idiot!" Just some food for thought.


----------



## Nicole (Jul 13, 2003)

It could happen, that's why they say 3 metres = 2 keepers I guess!


----------



## Morelia_man (Jul 14, 2003)

yeah i think i agree with nicole here. 
we are and always have been advised to only handle a snake as big as three meters when u have another person around just to make sure nothing fatal happens.

cheers
charles


----------



## Brodie (Jul 14, 2003)

yup just like the artcle I posted. But there is more of a chance of a croc attacking you if you go swimming where they are present than being killed by your pet snake, so it is a bit different. If i recall correctly Marry river has the highest saltie density in the world. I think its about 2 every 5m. But no-one ever gets atacked, because people aren't stupid enough to swim there. I think a lot of attacks happen when people are in places that crocs aren't big or are not very common! And people who live in Australia are ( especially people in the tropics) are braindea to go swimming in coastal streams, and tidal rivers, billabongs, etc. Even if there is a sign or not. Like recently a women in the NT was atacked in elizabeth river by a large saltie, and there was no sign, so she is now sewing th government. She has lived up here all her life SO she would HAVE known that crocodiles were common in that area, even bloody tourists know. It's people like THAT who deserved to be attacked!


----------



## cyber_crimes (Jul 14, 2003)

Woohoo,school holidays start channel 10 stops airing of the jerry springer show and we all resort to APS forums for a debate/argument lol.

IMO with Mt Druitt females producing babies at an alarming rate and all the immigrants flooding in,Australia is over populated,so a few deaths per year is good for the economy lol.
Anyways I have no sympathy for any foolish moron that has the need to test life.They know there is crocs in the water yet they want to live dangerously,so what ever happens happens.If you see a warning sign remember it is there for your benefit.If it says "WARNING... LIVE WIRE" and you are stupid enough to touch it and get electrocuted then too bad.I will call you a fool,a goose,a di*head and I will say you deserve it.As for speeding in a car or drink driving the same applies.If you die you die and IMO good riddance to bad trash,And I hope they only kill themselves and not innocent pedestrians or other road users.Face it common sense should be enough to deter you from these risks,if not there is plenty of warnings out there.


----------



## Brodie (Jul 14, 2003)

hehehe, here, here CC totally agree with you!
Cheers


----------



## Morelia_man (Jul 14, 2003)

in kakau about 30 crocs have been killed by cane toads already  
just thought i would add my lil bit
cheers
charles


----------



## Brodie (Jul 15, 2003)

Not too mention all the monitors and small mammals like quols as well, ad a few species of elapids are sure to have suffered as well.
Cheers


----------

